# Zu alt für die Automatisierung ?



## jabba (7 Dezember 2009)

Angespornt durch so einige der letzten Beiträge frage ich mich wirklich...

Bin ich mit 48 zu alt für den Sch...?

Muss man zu Hause, ich sage hier extra zu Hause alles automatisieren ???
Wat kommt als nächstes .


> Hat schon mal einer sein Licht im Kühlschrank über eine S7 gesteuert


.


man man man

Technik schön und gut, aber mein Licht mach ich an der Türe an.
Und im Garten hab ich auch schöne Lampen, aber die mache ich an bevor der Besuch kommt, ich sitze da nicht mit einer Fernbedienung rum.

Da ich sehr viele (bzw meine Frau) diskrete Beleuchtungen habe denke ich auch manchmal "wäre schön , so eine zentral aus", aber wat soll der Kack, wie oft brauche ich das, "nice to have" ??
Ich hab als einziges Highlight Leuchten in meiner Einfahrt im Boden, aber die brauche ich um im Dunkeln rückwärts einen Hang herunter um die Ecke zu fahren sonst nicht.

Bei machen denke ich ja
"ist ja deren Hobby, also lass se mal machen "
aber dann sollen se nicht so bekackte Fragen stellen.

Ich habe fertig... Flasche leer


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Bei machen denke ich ja
> "ist ja deren Hobby, also lass se mal machen "
> aber dann sollen se nicht so bekackte Fragen stellen.



also a) *ACK*
und b) würden sie diese fragen nicht stellen, hätten andere kein hobby mehr


----------



## Lebenslang (7 Dezember 2009)

ganz düster wird es dann, wenn diese Kollegen die schon mit der Automatisierung ihrer Hausbeleuchtung überfordert sind, am nächsten Morgen in der Firma als Chef SPS Programmierer auftreten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

Jabba,
du sprichst mir aus der seele, SPS im Haus wozu das alles.
Um das licht im Wohnzimmer über das handy auszuschalten,
das funktioniert bei mir auch sehr gut mit den guten alten 
Wechselschalter, ich geh aus dem raum und schalte das licht
aus.

gruß helmut


----------



## jabba (7 Dezember 2009)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> ganz düster wird es dann, wenn diese Kollegen die schon mit der Automatisierung ihrer Hausbeleuchtung überfordert sind, am nächsten Morgen in der Firma als Chef SPS Programmierer auftreten.



Genau,

Ich hab das vieleicht nicht deutlich genug rübergebracht.
Wenn einer das machen will, toll ... super, aber dann mit Ehrgeiz und nicht mit tausend Fragen und geheule.

Deshalb mein Tenor zu dem Thema.
"Muss man wenn man keine Ahnung hat eine Ventilbaustein unbedingt in SCL schreiben ohne KOP/FUP zu kennen "


----------



## sps-concept (7 Dezember 2009)

*Licht aus*

wenn du zielsicher bist dann kannst du mit dem Handy das Licht auch ohne SPS im Haus ausmachen.

André


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wenn du zielsicher bist dann kannst du mit dem Handy das Licht auch ohne SPS im Haus ausmachen.
> 
> André



 hast du auch wieder recht


----------



## vierlagig (7 Dezember 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wenn du zielsicher bist dann kannst du mit dem Handy das Licht auch ohne SPS im Haus ausmachen.
> 
> André



hey, sc hat humor, ich bin überrascht  ...weiter so, schön dass du dich vom rumgeheule lösen konntest


----------



## Question_mark (7 Dezember 2009)

*Ich kann es mir mal wieder nicht verkneifen ...*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Leuchten in meiner Einfahrt im Boden, aber die brauche ich um im Dunkeln rückwärts einen Hang herunter um die Ecke zu fahren



Wenn Du die Leuchten zum Autofahren brauchst, dann ist das ein eindeutiges Zeichen für Schwerhörigkeit im frühen Alter von 48 Jahren 

Aber um mal wieder ernsthaft zu werden : Ich stelle mir immer wieder die Frage, ob ich eine SPS und Visu im Haus wirklich brauche. Da kann ich mit meiner Freizeit wirklich etwas besseres anfangen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (7 Dezember 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wenn du zielsicher bist dann kannst du mit dem Handy das Licht auch ohne SPS im Haus ausmachen.
> 
> André



Genau das ist das Problem,

zu meiner Zeit...
 bin ich erst zum Lichtschalter und hab dann zielsicher per "Handy"  ausgemacht wo man reinmacht oder so...


----------



## Paule (8 Dezember 2009)

Also ich sehe das auch als Hobby,

genauso wie es ein Hobby ist sich hier die Zeit zu vertreiben, siehe Zitat von vierlagig:


vierlagig schrieb:


> und b) würden sie diese fragen nicht stellen, hätten andere kein hobby mehr


Aber man sollte sich dann natürlich schon so sicher sein, das man nicht im Dunkeln vor dem PC sitzen muss (sofern die Steckdose nicht auch noch von der SPS gesteuert wird) um zu fragen: "Warum läuft die CPU nicht mehr hoch."

In diesem Sinne, allen viel Spaß mit ihrer Haus SPS


----------



## Gebs (8 Dezember 2009)

@ jabba:


jabba schrieb:


> "Muss man wenn man keine Ahnung hat eine Ventilbaustein unbedingt in SCL schreiben ohne KOP/FUP zu kennen "



man muss nicht unbedingt KOP/FUP können/kennen um 'ne SPS programmieren zu können.
Je nachdem aus welchem Umfeld man kommt ist SCL oder AWL einfacher als KOP/FUP.

@all:
Wenn man Programmieren lernen will, dann doch am besten zuhause. Da kann man
zumindest keinem anderen schaden.  (Wenn man alleine wohnt)

Für mich persönlich gilt: So'n Schnick Schnack brauch' ich nicht Zuhause.
1. Hab' ich keine Rollläden etc., die ich zeitgesteuert schließen/einschalten könnte
2. Bin ich froh, wenn ich zuhause meine Ruhe habe und meinen Hobbies nachgehen kann.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## jabba (8 Dezember 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> @ jabba:
> 
> 
> man muss nicht unbedingt KOP/FUP können/kennen um 'ne SPS programmieren zu können.
> Je nachdem aus welchem Umfeld man kommt ist SCL oder AWL einfacher als KOP/FUP.



Natürlich nicht, aber genau bei denen die ich meine gibt es auch kein "Umfeld". Nein, es ist heutzutage halt "cool" alles in SCL zu machen (red hier mal nur von S7). Hatte letzte Woche ein kleines handling gesehen wo der Kunde fragt ob ich da mal reinschauen könnte, seine Leute hätten es versucht aber konnten nix machen. Der Kack war in SCL absolut miserabel programmiert und bei dem fehlerhaften Zählerbaustein funktionierte die Flankenauswertung nicht. Dazu keine Kommentare . Die Jungs vom Kunden  hatten kein SCL auf dem Rechner und konnten es daher nicht bearbeiten.
Das war ein Handhebel mit zwei Ini's, zwei LS, zwei Lampen und einem Op77 .
So eine Bitschubserei macht man in Kop/Fup/Awl und nicht in SCL. Es sei denn der Kunde fordert dies. Das sind dann wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute die sich über den kleinen Speicher der S7 beschweren.

Es geht mir ja nicht darum das die Leute das Hobby haben, wenn die das machen wollen sollen sie es. Aber: dann sollen die das auch richtig angehen und sich einarbeiten und nicht hier jeden Kack erfragen ohne die Suche zu benutzen und dann auch noch geschickt jede Hilfestellung in Frage stellen oder ignorieren.
Ich will jetzt nicht das die Leute hier nix mehr fragen dürfen, aber sie legen sich selber eine Hürde in den Weg den wir wegräumen sollen ?
Selber denken, dann Suchfunktion , dann Tread erstellen und nicht anders herum.


----------



## erzteufele (8 Dezember 2009)

> Ich hab als einziges Highlight Leuchten in meiner Einfahrt im Boden, aber die brauche ich um im Dunkeln rückwärts einen Hang herunter um die Ecke zu fahren sonst nicht.



wie du hast keinen RFID chip im auto welches dann automatisch die Lichter am Boden anschaltet, wenn du um die Ecke kommst *grins* ;-)

haus automatisierung finde ich obwohl ich eigentlich zur faulen jugend gehöre auch zu übertrieben!

und wenn man im privaten auch noch rumprogrammiert wird man doch irgendwann irre oder?


----------



## Matthias1958 (8 Dezember 2009)

Muss ich die Funktionen meiner Modelleisenbahn über eine 115U steuern?
Da hätten es doch auch ganz klassisch Schalter und Taster getan?


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> und wenn man im privaten auch noch rumprogrammiert wird man doch irgendwann irre oder?



nu ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

Ihr seid ja ganz schön technikfeindlich, Ihr Freunde des SPS-Forums 

Ernsthaft: Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung gibt es in den Bereichen 
Energieverbrauch, Sicherheit und auch Komfort schon sinnvolle Anwendungen 
für "Home-Automation".

Das steht und fällt aber wie bei Industriesteuerungen mit dem richtigen 
Konzept und den passenden Komponenten.

Das Bastler-Problem sehe ich nicht so gravierend. Jeder fängt klein an und
und die einen beissen sich durch und lernen dazu. 

Und die anderen dilettieren eine Weile rum und lassen es dann. Und die 
Dilettanten nehmen zu, da man sich über das Internet recht schnell ein 
10%-Wissen aneignen kann, dass man dann auch mal überschätzt. 

@jappa

Gibt es eine speziellen Anlass für Deinen Rundumschlag?


----------



## Homer79 (8 Dezember 2009)

> nu ...



ob alle dein nu als nu verstehen


----------



## Paule (8 Dezember 2009)

Matthias1958 schrieb:


> Muss ich die Funktionen meiner Modelleisenbahn über eine 115U steuern?
> Da hätten es doch auch ganz klassisch Schalter und Taster getan?


Muss eine Waschmaschine unbedingt einen Motor haben?
Das gute alte Waschbrett war doch viel Energieeffizienter.

Natürlich nicht! Aber wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, warum nicht.
Wie schon erwähnt und auf was Jabba glaube ich auch raus will:
Man sollte halt nicht damit schon überfordert sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Muss eine Waschmaschine unbedingt einen Motor haben?
> Das gute alte Waschbrett war doch viel Energieeffizienter.
> 
> Natürlich nicht! Aber wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, warum nicht.
> ...


 

worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, wenn ich ein normales Wohnhaus habe
(nicht die Villa mit 5 Bädern, 10 Schlafzimmern usw.) ist eine SPS für
die Hausautomation total übertrieben.
Ich glaube so richtig trägt sowas auch nicht zur verbesserung der 
Energiebilanz bei. Wenn ich mal vergessen sollte das Licht auszuschalten
und es wirklich die ganze nacht durchbrennt, wieviel KW habe ich dann
verbraucht das sich so eine SPS rechnet.
Vor allen dingen lass das Ding mal in die Jahre kommen, so nach und nach
steigen die Komponenten aus oder Heiligabend geht das blöde 24V Netzteil
kaputt und die Bescherung ist gelaufen.
Was ist eigentlich wenn es mal notwendig ist, das so ein Haus verkauft
werden muß, ich würde soetwas nicht kaufen. Da musst der Verkäufer 
schon Geld drauflegen.
In meinen Augen hat das auch nichts mit Technikfeindlichkeit zu tun, es 
ist einfach verspielt.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2009)

das eigentlich problem ist der geringe WAF

und dass die komponenten für den industriellen einsatz gemacht sind ...


@helmut: deswegen die grundfunktionen redundant aufbauen, da hat man wenigstens licht, wenn man unterm weihnachtsbaum nen neuen trafo wickeln muss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @helmut: deswegen die grundfunktionen redundant aufbauen, da hat man wenigstens licht, wenn man unterm weihnachtsbaum nen neuen trafo wickeln muss


 
nur das Netzteil reicht nicht, wenn dann richtig mindestens eine Redunate 400er


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nur das Netzteil reicht nicht, wenn dann richtig mindestens eine Redunate 400er



Aber dann bitte mit den H-CPUs, dass es auch richtig redundant ist


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich glaube so richtig trägt sowas auch nicht zur verbesserung der
> Energiebilanz bei. Wenn ich mal vergessen sollte das Licht auszuschalten
> und es wirklich die ganze nacht durchbrennt, wieviel KW habe ich dann
> verbraucht das sich so eine SPS rechnet.



Ich habe ja von passenden Konzepten und Komponenten geschrieben.

Dabei dachte ich weniger an eine S7 und brennende Lampen, sondern
an einen kleinen Panel-PC, z. B. mit ATOM-CPU, der Heizung, Lüftung
und Beschattung kontrolliert steuert und die aktuelle Sonneneinstrahlung 
berücksichtigt.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> In meinen Augen hat das auch nichts mit Technikfeindlichkeit zu tun...


 
Hast mein Smily übersehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hast mein Smily übersehen?


 
ich schau immer über die Brille, wenn du die großen nimmst passiert mir das nicht mehr


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das eigentlich problem ist der geringe WAF ...



Spricht da der Theoretiker? 

Während Du Dir den Kopf zerbrichst, wie die ganzen Kabel verlegt 
werden, kann sie sich zwischen den vielen *Farben und Materialen* 
nicht entscheiden. 

Wie beim Auto: Er: "Wir nehmen den GTI mit 200 PS. Meine Frau kommt 
heute nachmittag wegen der Lackfarbe und Innenaustattung."


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2009)

Jetzt gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich bin ein bekennender Befürworter von Homeautomation!

Warum:

A) Komfort:
Klar funktioniert der Wechselschalter von unserem Hufschmid Helmut , aber es ist doch viel angenehmer wen man zwischen verschiedenen Lichtszenarien wählen kann. Und dazu braucht es auch keinen Touchscreen, sondern es reichen auch 2 Doppeltaster an der Wand.

B) Energieeffizenz:
Mit einer zeit- und ereignissgesteuerten Einzelraumregelung kann man je nach Lebenssituation bis zu 25% Heizkosten sparen. Wenn man nicht gerade in einem modernen Niedrigenergiehaus wohnt, machen sich die Investionen ganz schnell bezahlt. 

C) Spieltrieb:
Wie schon vorher hier geschrieben, kann man nicht viel Schaden anrichten.
Man kann aber auch als Profi viel lernen. Wer hat heute noch im Job Zeit sich mit neuen Technologien zu beschäftigen. Klar kann ich auch zum Erlernen von SQL eine Adress-Datenbank erstellen. Ich hab halt die Soll- und Istwerte meiner Heizungsregelung in eine DB geschrieben und per PHP ausgewertet. Als in der Firma der Wunsch nach einer simplen kostengünstigen MDE kam, konnte ich dies so lösen.

Also ich stehe dazu und oute mich als bekennender Homeautomation-Fan 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## argv_user (8 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch schon öfter über die Automatisierung meines Hauses nachgedacht. Mich störte es früher einfach, wenn meine Frau nachts aufstand, und am Morgen dann schon das Licht im Bad an war. Da bin ich aber jetzt drüber weg. Das passiert mir nämlich auch 

Soviel noch zum Thema WAF, 4L. Grüß Dich!


----------



## jabba (8 Dezember 2009)

Also nochmals,

ich bin nicht dagegen das man das im Haus macht.
Die Frage ist nur was und wie. So wie Gerhard schon anmerkte macht dies bei Beschattung schon Sinn, auch Jalousien mit Wind und Sonnenrichtung.
Das ist alles kein Thema. Auch wenn man im Wohnzimmer viele Lampen hat und die Zentral schalten will, toll, super, aber dafür brauche ich keine SPS.

Mal übertrieben und rein fiktiv, muss man ein Zentral aus für die Besenkammer haben ? Ich sehe auch ein das man dadurch lernen kann ist ein tolles Ziel, aber warum wird dann hier nach fertigen Lösungen gefragt.

Fazit: Alles haben wollen, darf nix Kosten, und möglichst kein Arbeit machen.

DAS GILT NATÜRLICH NICHT FÜR ALLE.

Finde das aber trotzdem einen amüsanten Tread, was ich hier losgetreten habe.

Ich konstruiere jetzt mal einen Fall:


> Hallo,
> ich habe von der Arbeit eine 95U bekommen und will Mein Haus damit automatisieren, was brauche ich noch dazu
> -> Software und PG Kabel
> Kann mir einer die Software schicken ist mir zu teuer und mein Kabel hab ich mir selber gelötet hat nur 4€ gekostet.
> ...


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich konstruiere jetzt mal einen Fall:



Jabba, das ist nun mal das "Schicksal" eines solchen Forums.
Ob nun angehende Häuslesbauer, Wirtschaftsingenieure die Förderbänder in England automatisieren, Schüler die ihre Hausaufgaben nach der Art von Tom Sawyer machen, hier ist halt nun mal ein "Aufschlagpunkt" 

Manchmal taurig, manchmal lustig und manchmal nett.

Schönen Abend
Gruß Dieter
(der jetzt aufgrund einer Innenbandzerrung Zeit hat, sich Gedanken über neue Homeautomation-Projekte zu machen)


----------



## mariob (8 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
bei den Russen (wie wir bei uns sagen, das ist aus meiner Sicht auf keinen Fall abwertend gemeint) wurde das Problem einfach gelöst: Einspeisung - ein Schalter - alle Verbraucher parallel. Erledigt.
Funktionell, einfach und wirksam. So sind die auch ins Weltall gekommen und zurück.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Jan (9 Dezember 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, wenn ich ein normales Wohnhaus habe
> (nicht die Villa mit 5 Bädern, 10 Schlafzimmern usw.) ist eine SPS für
> die Hausautomation total übertrieben.
> Ich glaube so richtig trägt sowas auch nicht zur verbesserung der
> ...


 
Für den Fall, dass die SPS nicht verfügbar ist, hat man natürlich noch eine Notfallbedienung. Fällt die SPS aus, wird die Steuerung automatisch auf Handbetrieb umgeschaltet. Oder man baut das System redundant auf.
Oder wie ein Kunde von uns; ein redundantes System, redundant aufbauen.


----------



## Jan (9 Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Heimautomatisierung ist reine Ansichtssache.
Natürlich braucht man keine SPS für eine Automatisierung im Haus.
Natürlich tut es auch ein Schalter mit einer Leuchte.
Man kann sich wie hier schon beschrieben auf sinnvolle Dinge beschrenken.
Ich persönlich bin nicht auf die Automatisierung im Haus angewiesen.
Hätte ich ein eigenes Haus und das entsprechende Geld, würde ich es komplett Automatisieren mit PLS und deteillierter Darstellung aller Räume und Garten; aus Spaß an der Freude.
Bei meiner Schwester beschrenke ich mich auf Bewegungsmelder, Taster und Stromstoßrelais, weil sich hier so das beste Preisleistungsverhältniss erzeilen läßt.

Es gibt Fräsmaschinen fertig und ausgereift zu kaufen, aber trotz dem will ich mir eine Fräse SPS-Gesteuert selbst bauen und natürlich auch selbst programmieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Fräsmaschinen fertig und ausgereift zu kaufen, aber trotz dem will ich mir eine Fräse SPS-Gesteuert selbst bauen und natürlich auch selbst programmieren.



Hallo,

meinst Du eine Garten-Fräse? 

Weil für die, die ich meine, brauchst Du doch eher eine *NC* ...


----------



## Jan (9 Dezember 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meinst Du eine Garten-Fräse?
> 
> Weil für die, die ich meine, brauchst Du doch eher eine *NC* ...


 
Ich meine die, die du auch meinst.
Eine Fräse um z. B. Kunststoffgehäuse zu bearbeiten (Ausschnitte, Bohrungen, etc.).
Nach der Beschreibung ist die SPS doch eine NC.
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> ...
> Nach der Beschreibung ist die SPS doch eine NC.
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Hallo,

nicht ganz, zumindest m.E. 

Eine *SPS* verarbeitet in erster Linie binäre Signale einsprechend einem 
fest hinterlegten Programm.

Eine NC bzw. heute CNC ist eine Bahn- oder Bewegungssteuerung, die
entsprechende Daten einliest und ausführt. Moderne CNC haben meist
auch eine SPS integriert, die dann die I/O-Peripherie steuert.


----------



## bike (10 Dezember 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich meine die, die du auch meinst.
> Eine Fräse um z. B. Kunststoffgehäuse zu bearbeiten (Ausschnitte, Bohrungen, etc.).
> Nach der Beschreibung ist die SPS doch eine NC.
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


Da muss ich dir leider widersprechen.
NC hat mit PLC echt wenig zu tun.
Wie Gerhard Bäurle dir schon schrieb, ist es ein grosser  Unterschied.
fahren tut die NC, steuern die PLC.
Und beide zusammen sind eine Maschinensteuerung.


bike


----------



## Jan (10 Dezember 2009)

OK, dann ist meine Steuerung keine NC.

Vom Prinzip her gebe ich ein Muster in eine Excel-Tabelle ein, generiere mir daraus Werte für eine VAT, lade diese Werte über die VAT in die DBs, starte die Anlage und dann werden die Positionen angefahren.
Wurden alle Positionen angefahren, fährt die Anlage wider in Grundstellung zurück.


----------



## crash (10 Dezember 2009)

Dann oute ich mich auch mal als "Heimautomatisierer" 
Ich steuere die Solarheizung und die Filteranlage
von meinem Pool mit einer S7-200.


----------



## jabba (10 Dezember 2009)

Du brauchst Dich dafür nicht zu schämen.
Das sind ja bereiche wo man was machen kann,
mir gings beim Themenstart ja darum, muss es "die Besenkammer" sein.

Und wenn ich mir machen Beiträge von heute ansehe (haben  nix mit Homeautomation zu tun) muss ich sagen...
davon kriegt man Kopfweh....

guts nächtle


----------



## steinche (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch ein bekennender "Home-Automation-Fan". Steuere die Heizung und Filter von meinem Pool, die Gartenbeleuchtung per Dämmerungsschalter und Software-Zeitschaltuhr mit einer 300er Vipa. Mit Ihrer RS485 PtP Schnittstelle bin ich gerade dabei, einen Baustein für die Kommunikation zum FU der Filterpumpe zu schreiben. Die letzte Ausbaustufe, so in ein paar Jahren, soll sein, dass ich dass ganze über meinen Sat-Reciever steuern kann. Dazu mittesl Python über den OPC Server auf die CPU 

Aber die Zimmerbeleuchtung via SPS zu steuern ... da ziehe ich doch den konventionellen Schalter vor ;-)

Viele Grüße und allen noch ein frohes Jahr 2010
steinche


----------



## maxi (8 Januar 2010)

Ich habe 3 mal in meinen Leben den EIB Schin machen müssen, da es jedes mal ein Prüfungsfach war.

Nicht ein Teil davon habe ich bisher ansonsten angefasst;
Und finde es auch etwas naja.


----------

